# Free Study Information



## hvaclounge.com (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey guys, I recently became certified. I still have all the content that I used to study and pass the tests. If anyone is taking the tests or just wants to brush up. Feel free to ask me questions on my other post and I will help you.

Here is a link to my thread where you can ask:

http://www.hvaclounge.com/index.php?threads/free-hvac-certification-training.138/


----------

